# Issue FYI Mods/ Katy



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

Having some issues as of late.

The double posting thing seems to have been sorted out however, I just went on my profile to find a thread I had posted in when i noticed that my activity is other peoples? Example, I just looked and @m118's and @Jay.32 activity appears?

Just a heads up.

Cheers,


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

because it shows your 'friends' activity i believe


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> because it shows your 'friends' activity i believe


I did not know that. penny drops.


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Jonnytee said:


> lol


Again, the point of you posting in this thread?


----------



## Jonnytee (Mar 1, 2011)

*Issue FYI Mods/ Katy*


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jonnytee said:


> *Issue FYI Mods/ Katy*


 :confused1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If anything came from this thread, it's that Katy, you're looking great :tongue:

P.s, sorry Lorian it had to be said :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> If anything came from this thread, it's that Katy, you're looking great :tongue:
> 
> P.s, sorry Lorian it had to be said :lol:


Ha ha, thanks greeny


----------

